# Lightroom vs Aperture?



## mwinterlin (Apr 29, 2012)

Which one do you use and why?


----------



## neilwharton (Apr 29, 2012)

I use lightroom I find that it works for my needs sorting uploading and editing in PS all my needs in one basket


----------



## usayit (Apr 29, 2012)

Its not a this or that question....  It is a that or that or both question.   Different tools for different jobs with many serious photogs needing both.  I use both with much more time spent in Lightroom.


----------



## KmH (Apr 29, 2012)

Photoshop Lightroom, because it is so tightly integrated with Photoshop Elements/CS.


----------



## nmoody (Apr 29, 2012)

Lightroom, PC user =)


----------

